# Battlefield 1942 Installation Problem



## homiJ15 (May 3, 2008)

I have windows xp and my specs are good but when i click on install it acts like it is going to work but then it just quits


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Download and install *Windows Installer 3.1*, reboot to complete the process, then try installing the game again.


----------

